# Anyone read a good Fishing Book?



## SnowmanJon (May 17, 2008)

I'm leaving Monday to go on a cruise for the week and I was wondering if anyone has read a good fishing book..like techniques...theories about weather conditions..that short of thing...I have an excellent reference from B.A.S.S....one of those books they send you then tell you that you owe them $16.95 for S/H...but you can return it for $16.95 S/H :shock: 

Anyone read anything of se besides magizines???

JON


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2008)

I am half way done with Big Bass Zone. So far it its good in theory. I really need a basic fishing book for dummies, How to get your skills back type of book. :LOL2:


https://www.amazon.com/Big-Bass-Zone-Catch-Monster/dp/0883173131/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1211160146&sr=8-1


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 18, 2008)

I've been wanting to read that BBZ book..Sowbelly is a pretty good read about the quest for the world record bass.


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 18, 2008)

Thanks guys I picked up a copy of 

The Freshwater Angler

Largemouth Bass

Tournament-tested patterns for cathcing Big Bass in Lakes, River, Reserviors

thats what the cover of the book says. It's the only one that kinda showed theory about where the bass are compared to season, water temps, and conditions. Shows somethings on depth finders and some ideas on how to find the pattern.

I also picked up every bass mag I could find. I'm going to be gone on a cruise...4 hour plane flight and a week of doing nothing. So I figured I get educated, since now I just fish the bank nothing biting I just fish deeper and slower. Thats about all the theory I have. Gets me fish but my pal Jason can slay them in any kinda conditions. Makes me sick.

JON


----------



## Tompatt (May 19, 2008)

SnowmanJon said:


> Thanks guys I picked up a copy of
> 
> The Freshwater Angler
> 
> ...



my grandpa gave me these fishing books. there are about 10 books. talks about each group of fish and where to go during the seasons. and equipment.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 19, 2008)

I have a decent collection of fishing related books. I do not go in for the "how to" books, so most of my collection is short story compilations, scientific analysis and such. Want a good educational read - get a copy of H. Bruce Franklin’s _“The Most Important Fish in the Sea.”_

Want something a little lighter - _Chicken Soup for the Fisherman's Soul_ - collection of fishing stories that are funny and well written


----------



## redbug (May 19, 2008)

I have the spoon plugging series by Buck Perry it is a 7 book series that covers everything it is very in depth bit is worth the read.
Wayne


----------



## BLK fisher (May 19, 2008)

I have two books. One is Denny Brauers jig fishing. Very interesting if your into jigs. And the other is Kevin Van Damns book on fishing. He tells you some of his theories and secrets and how to think outside the box.


----------

